
CaspianReport's YouTube Channel hacked, 75K watching live - lessname
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwycwWTMcYU
======
lessname
The Youtube Channel of a Youtuber called "CaspianReport" has been hacked and
renamed to "Еthеrеum Fоundаtiоn" there is a livestream advertising an ethereum
scam being watched by 75K people.

Link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwycwWTMcYU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwycwWTMcYU)
/
[https://www.youtube.com/c/CaspianReport/videos](https://www.youtube.com/c/CaspianReport/videos)

------
testnutzer
The video description contains a link to ethoff(.)org which is registered by a
private person from Russia.
[https://whois.domaintools.com/ethoff.org](https://whois.domaintools.com/ethoff.org)

